# Look at Jakarta!



## ace4

*Taking My Flight to Dubai, I make A transit in Japan 































^^ di Jepang kok ada cowboy ya  ? (why there's a cowboy in Japan)  ?*


----------



## ace4

*After a long flight Journey

I Finally Arrived in Dubai :lol: I feel rather hot here :nuts:!!



















so crowded 









Enjoying Different Type of Lights 
























































*

That's it the end of my Journey throughout the World  :lol: :rofl:!!


----------



## Cristovão471

lol, how tacky


----------



## ace4

^^
oh well... at least i still can enjoy the atmosphere of those places though for now... it will have to do for now... since i still don't have much money to go to those places which are quite far from Indonesia...:nocrook:


----------



## ace4

this is the icon of Jakarta... the Monumen Nasional (Monas) or known as the National Monument... it is 131m in height...

pics from Indonesia SSC

Monas night view...





































Monas during the day...


----------



## ace4

this is the view from the top of Monas...

pics by myself

Kemayoran skyline...









view towards the north of Jakarta...









Senen skyline...


----------



## ace4

view from Monas continued...

Istiqlal Mosque... currently the largest Mosque in South East Asia

from Indonesia SSC









Sudirman and MH Thamrin skyline...

pics by myself


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice ^^


----------



## ace4

^^
thank you...:cheers1:


----------



## ace4

these are some street level and highrises pictures of Sudirman Central Business District, an emerging financial district of Jakarta as well...

pics by myself


----------



## oweeyman

^^SUPER DUPER!!!:master:


----------



## ace4

^^
thank you...:cheers1:

lanjut... (continue...)


----------



## ace4




----------



## oweeyman

Pics By VRS-Indonesian Forumer


----------



## ace4

still Sudirman Central Business District...


----------



## ace4




----------



## comewithme2008

fantastic city! so much greater than i expected!


----------



## ace4

^^
thank you... hope you discover more about Jakarta by looking here...:cheers1:


----------



## ace4




----------



## ace4




----------



## JAG2




----------



## oweeyman

ace4 said:


> ^^
> the effect of global warming and Jakarta got "winter" season...:lol:


its global cooling...good news!:lol:


----------



## ace4

^^
can't wait to see snow fall in Jakarta then...:lol:

:nocrook:


----------



## ace4

this is a typical bazaar held normally after Friday prayers in many mosques all around Jakarta (also in other parts of Indonesia)...

pics by myself

there are many types of items for sale...




























there are also many choice of delicious food as well...:drool:


----------



## ace4

by AceN


----------



## JAG2

*the notoriousKaki Lima.*


















I like to block pavenments










me causing traffic jams . no way >


----------



## JAG2

*Cann t find Silver Bird? take me .*


----------



## JAG2

*Spicy fruit salad*


----------



## JAG2

*One of my favorite hotel in Jakarta.*


----------



## JAG2




----------



## ace4

^^
nice streetscape pics JAG2...:cheers1:, did you visit the Jakarta's chinatown?


----------



## JAG2




----------



## JAG2

ace4 said:


> ^^
> nice streetscape pics JAG2...:cheers1:, did you visit the Jakarta's chinatown?



Yes , actually for the first time . it was a bit crowded but I like it .


----------



## ace4

this is a chain of Minang food restaurant found all over Jakarta, Restoran Sederhana. it serves the famous Minang food that can also be found all over Indonesia...:drool:

pics by 536

the front of the restaurant









the food all on display on the front window









the waiter carrying all of the food to the customer...


----------



## ace4

a tourist getting the rice all by herself...









the food being laid out neatly on the table...


----------



## JAG2




----------



## oweeyman

^^much better than DHL and FEDEX!!:lol:


----------



## ace4

^^
the Japanese sure make "durable" motorcycles...:lol:


----------



## ace4

Mega Kuningan skyline

pic by Go Ahead Eagles


----------



## oweeyman

SCBD skyline by oweeyman


----------



## JAG2




----------



## JAG2




----------



## JAG2




----------



## JAG2




----------



## JAG2




----------



## JAG2




----------



## JAG2




----------



## ace4

pics by abel77

Senayan Residence :


Menara TVRI


Hotel Mulia


Between 2 Buildings, Seen The High rise buildings


----------



## ace4

Mega Kuningan area

by Go Ahead Eagles










by VRS


----------



## ace4

Visit Dunia Fantasi (Fantasy World)

Jakarta's main theme park...

pics by AceN

Visit Ancol - Jakarta Bay City website[/CENTER]


=====================================================================

some shoot of DuFan, courtesy of me...Date taken, 31 October 2007..


Welcome to DuFan ! 










Some ride in DuFan
*
1. TORNADO - The Newest, scariest, dizziest ride !* :nuts::nuts:


























*2. BIANGLALA - Ferris Wheel ( Eye of Jakarta  :jk: )*










*3. KORA-KORA - Boat Ride*










*4. ARUNG JERAM - River Raft Ride*


----------



## ace4

*5. HALILINTAR - Roller Coaster*


















*6. NIAGARA-GARA*










*7. BALADA KERA - Monkey Theatre*










*
8. UBANGA-UBANGA - Bumper Cars*









*9. OTHER RIDES ( Forget the name :tongue2: )*

















^^ tidak ada kata terlalu tua untuk bermain.....hipiyaaaa.....:hilarious:


----------



## ace4

DuFan Streetscape :tongue2: - heavy to load, but worthy  -

*Europe Zone*



























































































































































































*Outdoor Air Conditioner*









^^ There are plenty of them, scattered in the whole park..









^^ Enakkk tenannn..... 

*MixeLannous*









^^ Diobok-obok airnya diobok-obok.............










OOT


=================================== _Sony Ericsson K800i vs Kodak Easyshare P850 
_=============================










LEFT : Sony Ericsson Cyber-shot K800i
RIGHT : Kodak Easyshare P850


----------



## Alibaba

Kora Kora was a scary right!


----------



## ace4

^^
i don't dare myself to go on that ride...:nuts:


----------



## ace4

Jalan MH Thamrin financial district

pics by AceN


----------



## ace4




----------



## ace4




----------



## ace4

Jalan Medan Merdeka Barat


















hno:


----------



## DJ_Archuleta

wow jakarta is a modern city indeed! :cheers:


----------



## DJ_Archuleta

*Jakarta Streetscape by VRS*


----------



## ace4

these are some various statues and artifacts that was founded in Hindu and Buddhist temples all around Indonesia (it is quite noticable that there are heavy Indian influence on the cultural varieties of Indonesia...)

these pics by nanda*


















these pics by myself


----------



## ace4

view of Jakarta skyline from Monas park... without climbing to the peak.

pics by myself


----------



## ace4




----------



## ace4

Jalan HR Rasuna Said

this is one of the CBD of Jakarta as well (mostly midrises in this area)

pics by Kailyas


----------



## UMSHK

Interesting shots! Are there any timetables for rooting out extreme poverty? Could it be done by 2020 for example? Malaysia has a goal to be a fully developed society by 2020, I understand that Indonesia is behind Malaysia in development, but there seems to be great progress! Are more and more people thinking about buying cars as well, people that a few years ago might have bought a scooter instead?


----------



## ace4

^^
thank you...:cheers1:

not very sure about definitive targets, but our government is committed to the 2015 UN Millenium Development Goals though...:yes:

I think our government has taken the right steps to increase growth, through various economic policies, corruption eradication, etc. and also to reduce poverty numbers, although it is going quite slowly... personally at what speed does not really matter as long as the government currently is working on their job then i'm happy...:banana:

and the increase of cars and motorcycle ownership figures is also very high...:nuts: not only Jakarta but many other large Indonesian cities are now feeling crowded with increased private vehicles roaming on the road...:nuts:


----------



## oweeyman

pics..2007


----------



## oweeyman

VRS said:


> full pack of tower...


*by VRS*


----------



## oweeyman




----------



## ace4

various Jakarta streetscapes...

pics by bozhart


----------



## oweeyman

^^the first picture is great!!!


----------



## ace4

Museum Taman Prasasti (Park of Inscription)

a burial ground for wealthy Europeans during the Dutch colonial era...

pics by myself


----------



## ace4




----------



## ace4




----------



## ace4

[/QUOTE]


----------



## ace4

various Jakarta street scenes...

by derwilly (Flickr)









by Felix_KL (Flickr)









by Erwin Mulyadi (Flickr)









by sgfwarnaars (Flickr)


----------



## oweeyman

ace4 said:


> ^^
> this new Bintaro CBD is located in Sector 7 or Sector 9...:?


Sector 9


----------



## oweeyman

TRAFFIC JAM TIME!!!


----------



## ace4

around and inside Mall Ambassador

by der Willy (Flickr)









by cormac70 (Flickr)









by Felix_KL (Flickr)









by midnite lily (Flickr)









by maxgrabert (Flickr)









by Andreas Surya (Flickr)


----------



## oweeyman

^^uhh.. im hungry now:drool:


----------



## VRS

night time at Hard rock cafe area....


----------



## VRS

bus shelter...





pedestrian at morning time...


----------



## VRS

old bicycle community...


----------



## VRS

jakarta at morning time...


----------



## VRS

on afternoon time...


----------



## VRS

another jakarta skyline....


----------



## VRS

grand re-opening of Hotel Indonesia after renovation...*the first international hotel in Jakarta since 1962...


----------



## VRS

from other view...


----------



## VRS

morning time...



afternoon time...



night time....


----------



## VRS

on afternoon time...


----------



## VRS

how about on morning time...


----------



## VRS

bango festival ......


----------



## VRS

so many people come.....


----------



## VRS

this festival also present so many local food .....


----------



## VRS

all community enjoy together....


----------



## VRS

till night time.....


----------



## VRS

view from level 20...


----------



## VRS

train & bus shelter area....


----------



## VRS

car free day on 31 may.....


----------



## VRS

a jakarta mayor was come too...


----------



## VRS

some daily activity ....


----------



## WasanUKboy

no comment =/


----------



## VRS

food court area at midnight..


----------



## christos-greece

VRS said:


>


Both of the buildings, towers are looking great in that photo


----------



## etienne

VRS said:


> some daily activity ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [


is this the BRT?


----------



## VRS

yes....kind like BRT....

big atrium mall.....


----------



## netsurfe

Thanks *VRS*
I always enjoy your photos.... 
Keep em coming please


----------



## VRS

thx netsurfe..anyway night time...



morning time....



afternoon time....


----------



## VRS

nice view from this angel anyway....


----------



## VRS

train station....







bus station...


----------



## Manila-X

etienne said:


> is this the BRT?


Yes it's *Transjakarta*.

Jakarta is the first major ASEAN city to have a BRT and will be the last one to have rapid transit/metro.


----------



## VRS

S parman view....



sudirman view...


----------



## VRS

on afternoon time....


----------



## VRS

the water....at HI statue..


----------



## VRS

traffic at sunday afternoon thamrin...



some area never happen traffic ..


----------



## VRS

they have installed opera stage for public....on sunday june 28


----------



## VRS

activity program by tv station


----------



## VRS

aerobic season .....


----------



## VRS

many activity was held at that area...


----------



## VRS

also live music too....


----------



## VRS

outdoor activity was held too....


----------



## VRS

how about sport activity....


----------



## VRS

its nice the police has made the rule to divide bicycle line & side walk/jogging line..


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Very nice photos once again @VRS


----------



## VRS

actor coca-cola advertising was come for support coca-cola activity....
*coca-cola brrrrrrrrr...


----------



## VRS

they release all balloons....


----------



## VRS

kuningan area...


----------



## stefanguti

Want to see it in real...


----------



## VRS

BRT enter gate....


----------



## VRS

another jakarta view....


----------



## VRS

on the morning time...


----------



## VRS

also food court area...


----------



## VRS

its show time will begin....


----------



## VRS

so many people .....


----------



## VRS

near sudirman street...


----------



## VRS

great statue...


----------



## VRS

its almost full towers at that area now...


----------



## VRS

Grand Indonesia mall....


----------



## VRS

anyway another part of jakarta....


----------



## VRS

also long roof top on sudirman pedestrian....


----------



## VRS

another classic cars...


----------



## VRS

anyway 3 towers.....



3 towers....



and 3 towers...


----------



## VRS

and the show will begin.....


----------



## tijuano en el df

i must get on that mall slide


----------



## VRS

SCBD on the night....


----------



## VRS

also many funny decoration cars has made....


----------



## VRS

5.30 am....


----------



## VRS

coffee festival at wijaya street....


----------



## VRS

coffee area....


----------



## VRS

night time.....day light......


----------



## VRS

afternoon time....


----------



## VRS

Rasuna said Car free day...


----------



## baihakki

I hope other cities in indonesia could be more than Jakarta


----------



## VRS

let me complete the picture....


----------



## VRS

another towers....


----------



## VRS

so crowed people....


----------



## VRS

inside shelter bus....


----------



## VRS

they put one of transformer cars for show off inside mall...


----------



## castle_92

*Jakarta Old Town Night Photos from* Flickr
Ducth Colonial Preservation Heritage

Jakarta Old Town formerly named Batavia had more than 300 years old. This special region spans 1.3 square kilometres of both North Jakarta and West Jakarta. Dubbed "The Jewel of Asia" and "Queen of the East" in the 16th century by European sailors, Old Jakarta — or Batavia, as it was named by the Dutch — was once considered a center of commerce for the whole continent due to its strategic location and fertile resources.

Nowadays this area become very interesting spot tourism

*Jakarta History Museum* by greenboxhouse









by inciteout









by simamat









*Fatahillah Square * by inciteout









by inciteout









by inciteout









*Wayang Museum* by inciteout









by inciteout









byr inciteout









*Cafe Batavia* by JSWP









by inciteout









by inciteout









*Indonesian Bank Museum * by Iwan sunaryoso









*Sculpture Art and Ceramics Museum* by simamat









*Batavia Canal* by galih satria









*Kota Intan Bridge* by teradaz









by inciteout









by inciteout









by inciteout









*The Batavia Hotel* by inciteout









by inciteout


----------



## VRS

11 am...


----------



## VRS

on day light....


----------



## VRS

underpass area....


----------



## VRS

another view....


----------



## VRS

another view....


----------



## VRS

sale...sale...sale before hari raya...


----------



## VRS

afternoon time....


----------



## VRS

Kebon Kacang area....


----------



## VRS

anyway kind like the gate....


----------



## VRS

skyline panorama from far distance...


----------



## VRS

and Aladdin at Pacific place now....


----------



## VRS

anyway on the morning...


----------



## VRS

on afternoon....


----------



## VRS

development area...


----------



## VRS

great panorama..



=NaNdA= said:


> abaikan plat nomor mobil2 itu,.. :|


----------



## VRS

RapidRail said:


>


----------



## VRS

public transportation....


----------



## VRS

on the night time...


----------



## VRS

business district....


----------



## VRS

pacific bay area....


----------



## VRS

anyway nice weather at jakarta...


----------



## VRS

i miss this view....


----------



## dochan

taken from SSC Indonesia Forum



ace4 said:


> abis jalan2 di Taman Menteng...


----------



## dochan

from SSC Indonesia..



ace4 said:


>


----------



## dochan

from SSC Indonesia..



ace4 said:


>


----------



## dochan

from SSC Indonesia..



ace4 said:


> sekitar Menteng...


----------



## dochan

from SSC Indonesia..



ace4 said:


>


----------



## dochan

from SSC Indonesia



ace4 said:


>


----------



## dochan

from SSC Indonesia



ace4 said:


> flyover Jalan HR Rasuna Said


----------



## dochan

from SSC Indonesia



ace4 said:


> Jalan HR Rasuna Said


----------



## dochan

from SSC Indonesia



ace4 said:


>


----------



## dochan

from SSC Indonesia



ace4 said:


>


----------



## dochan

from SSC Indonesia



ace4 said:


>


----------



## dochan

from SSC Indonesia



ace4 said:


>


----------



## dochan

from SSC Indonesia



ace4 said:


> apartemen Taman Rasuna...


----------



## dochan

from SSC Indonesia



ace4 said:


> Jalan HR Rasuna Said


----------



## dochan

from SSC Indonesia



ace4 said:


> Jalan HR Rasuna Said


----------



## dochan

from SSC Indonesia



ace4 said:


>


----------



## dochan

from SSC Indonesia



ace4 said:


> Jalan Prof Dr Satrio


----------



## dochan

from SSC Indonesia



ace4 said:


> Mega Kuningan


----------



## VRS

afternoon time....


----------



## VRS




----------



## VRS

some area of jakarta streetscape..


----------



## andrytulusdoor

Bro perkenalkan saya baru di sky, kan kita punya hobi yang sama tentang gedung bagaimana kalau dapat menghasilkan kan lumayan.
Buat Bro sekalian yang punya kenalan luas atau kerja di proyek bisa dong kita busines kebetulan saya bekerja sebagai marketing manager di sebuah pabrik pintu di Surabaya.
Sebelum dan sesudahnya saya mengucapkan terimakasih mohon maaf kalo salah tread dan salah kata


----------



## VRS

another view....


----------



## christos-greece

Nice photo-views from Jakarta once again


----------



## VRS

first february....


----------



## Shezan

^^ this tower is awesome


----------



## VRS

night view...


----------



## VRS

another view....


----------



## greenranger

VRS said:


> some area of jakarta streetscape..


i love this spot! :nocrook:


----------



## VRS

another view...


----------



## DWest

nice modern scrapers!


----------



## christos-greece

Nice and interesting updates from Jakarta kay:


----------



## VRS

also you can enjoy parade every per month...


----------



## VRS

with so many culture in jakarta...


----------



## VRS

another public transportation activity...


----------



## VRS

another activity in shopping mall


----------



## VRS

more shopping mall area...


----------



## VRS

some jakarta street...


----------



## groentje

Thanks for showing Jakarta today. Not much of the old town, but this thread showed almost only the old town, so the scrapers are surely welcome.


----------



## Nemo

> Originally Posted by arodzi
> Any unique buildings or architecture in Jakarta? Like peranakan houses in melaka/penang/spore or palaces in bangkok? Modern buildings are nice but love to see heritage buildings too. Cheers.


While Singapore, Calcutta, Hanoi, Sydney, HongKong and Bangkok all embrace their architectural heritage, Jakartans have let theirs rot away for decades. Only recently, improvements are made to save buildings from total disappearance, but unfortunately often without much architectural sensitivity, using the wrong colours, rooftiles etc. But old governmental/public builings are in a good condition. 

If you like Jakarta heritage, you can also visit this thread about Dutch colonial architecture.

Great thread about a great city though 










@VRS
This in not heritage. 
This modern fake cannot be put together with the colonial buildings in Jakarta. It has nothing in common with Indonesian architecture or the collective Dutch-Indonesian style.


----------



## VRS

anyway this is old house of jakarta culture...its call betawi house...


----------



## Northsider

Nice pictures, I'll be in Jakarta next week!


----------



## VRS

fountain show at central park...


----------



## castle_92

*Jakarta*



dochan said:


> from flickr


----------



## VRS

another view of jakarta....


----------



## Northsider

Just arrived at my hotel:


----------



## David-80

^^ That is a very nice piece of art kay:

Cheers


----------



## RobertWalpole

This is an impressive city. Isn't it also one of the biggest in the world?

Southeast Asia is really booming!


----------



## VRS

northsider= u stay at Shangrila Hotel..??


----------



## Northsider

VRS said:


> northsider= u stay at Shangrila Hotel..??


Yes, for the week. Then on Saturday-Wednesday I'll be in Surabaya Shangri-La. :-D

Any good restaurants near the Shangri-La?


----------



## VRS

so many...depend what u want it..,shangrila hotel its near with grand indonesia mall, also near with BNI 46 tower *at ground level, its near with city walk food place...
once again its depend what u want it...


----------



## Northsider

The local office I am working from is in the Grand Indonesia...that is a huge mall! Certainly lots of restaurants to choose from. :-D


----------



## castle_92

spector said:


> *Gateway to Thamrin Financial District, Jakarta*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Grand Indonesia Superblock, Thamrin*


--


----------



## castle_92

ace4 said:


> by Kailyas


--


----------



## castle_92

d4bs said:


>


--


----------



## castle_92

dochan said:


> Jakarta,
> not my picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


--


----------



## VRS

view of parking area


----------



## VRS

black Humvee at everywhere .....


----------



## Northsider

Satu Jakarta Satu


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded

Excellent shots, Jakarta looks very cosmopolite kay:.


----------



## spector

*Jakarta at Night*




























*Jakarta Streetscape*


----------



## woodbine




----------



## VRS

inside grand indonesia mall....



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## spector

Crystal blue sky with the mountain backdrop









Forest in the city


----------



## VRS

taman anggrek mall....



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## VRS

PRJ jakarta.....

========chapter one =========



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## VRS

==========chapter two ===============



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## VRS

=======chapter three ============



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## VRS

===========chapter four ========



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## VRS

how about at night time PRJ Jakarta...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## VRS

another view..



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## VRS

central park mall....



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## VRS

japan festival & show performance...

=============phase one ========



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## VRS

====== phase two =========



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## VRS

======== phase three =========



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## VRS

cinema area...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## VRS

other view....



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## VRS

pondok indah mall...

main atrium area....



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## VRS

another view...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## VRS

some attraction...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## VRS

surround fountain area...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## VRS

another view...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## VRS

some bikers style ...
.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## tarmo1

amazing...


----------



## groentje

You sure like people in your photos, don't you?
Very nice pics of a clearly vibrant city.


----------



## VRS

anyway another view...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## VRS

mister bakso & rice bowl...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## nidz

Awesome pics guys! The city looks great. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Conor

^^ Yep, there's a great lively buzz of your photos.


----------



## VRS

old train station...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## VRS

step up dance competition at side road shopping district...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## VRS

holiday season....



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## VRS

another area of jakarta...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## kraperchunks

Great pictures, this looks like an amazing city with plenty of things to do.

:cheers:


----------



## VRS

china town area...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## VRS

market..



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## VRS

another view...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## D3Y

^^ Enjoy Jakarta kay:


----------



## D3Y

*Enjoy Jakarta
*


dochan said:


> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...100001087237767&pid=287981&id=100001087237767
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...100001087237767&pid=287986&id=100001087237767
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...100001087237767&pid=288044&id=100001087237767
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dari fbnya Pak Emil


----------



## VRS

grand indo...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## christos-greece

As well, very nice new photos from Jakarta


----------



## VRS

the food...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## VRS

SCBD area...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## christos-greece

^^ I like those new shots over Jakarta and especially those night ones


----------



## VRS

traffic jam



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


cinema lobby...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## VRS

end of february...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## VRS

kuningan area...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## VRS

also grand indonesia area...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## VRS

anyway senayan city...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## VRS

daily activity...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## christos-greece

Those new photos are also very nice


----------



## VRS

sudirman area...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

shopping distric area..



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## christos-greece

Just great :applause: keep it up...


----------



## Talbot

Very cool!


----------



## VRS

kuningan area...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## VRS

scbd area...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## VRS

central park...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## VRS

another view...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## VRS

sudirman street jakarta



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## VRS

kuningan area...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

SCBD area..



Uploaded with ImageShack.u/URs[L]


----------



## lastger

^^
foto bagus gini kenapa harus ada penyebrang jalan sembarangan itu sih???? sangat merusak..


----------



## omaro2266

Nice city, i hope i'll have the chance to visit it one day


----------



## castle_92

Mehome said:


> Jakarta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://faceofindonesia.com/antonchandra/photo/925/ibukota-jakarta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://faceofindonesia.com/marchellinus/photo/697/senja-cerah-jakarta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://faceofindonesia.com/ones66/photo/581/gemerlapnya-jakarta


--


----------



## castle_92

Wicak_15 said:


> Another view
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.


--


----------



## castle_92

On The Top of Jakarta by diptanandana, on Flickr


----------



## castle_92

eurico said:


> pictures by *Acho Suroyo*


--


----------



## VRS

another view...

epicentrum area n SCBD area..



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## VRS

another view...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## VRS

pluit Village...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## VRS

another view of jakarta parking area...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

black Lamborghini...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

roll royce...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

black Maserati



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## VRS

train station...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## yatt

Nice Jakarta photos..


----------



## acull

jakarta skylines..



acull said:


>


----------



## acull




----------



## VRS

another view



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## irrational_pi

Jakarta is actually a very nice, vibrant, and bustling metropolis, but sadly it still lacks good & reliable public transportation such as those in neighboring countries. (Afterall, it's a private vehicle oriented city)

Although I would say that Busway (BRT) is a good start though, even sometimes it's really jam-packed during rush hour and the current capacity is just not enough to cover millions of commuters every day. That means more and more improvements and modes of public transportation are still needed, thus I appreciate the plan on building MRT on the next few years.
Still, Jakarta has a lot of potential to dig into.

Go jakarta onwards!


----------



## VRS

central park area...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## VRS

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

or paragon..??



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## VRS

sudirman street, jakarta...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## VRS

vnskyline said:


> 2 years ago,i thought Indonesia pretty poor but after that,when i see Indonesia Skyline,i realize Indonesia is a development country in Asean.An economic grow so impression,good GDP and infrastructure =]]


night time...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## VRS

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## VRS

night time



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## VRS

another view



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## VRS

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## VRS

SCBD street view night time...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## VRS

another night time...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## VRS

and also how about night time...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## kevo123

Jakarta


Toto Boerham said:


>





Toto Boerham said:


>





Toto Boerham said:


>





Go Ahead Eagles said:


>


----------



## kevo123

Jakarta go green by Mehome


Mehome said:


> *Jakarta, city with the lush forest* :cheers:





Mehome said:


> *Jakarta, April 2013*


----------



## VRS

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## VRS

central park



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## VRS

another view...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us33



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## VRS

just regular day at business area....



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## kevo123

Jakarta


seldomseen said:


> Nice thread and nice pictures! Keep posting more pictures!


will do sir, flickr time


----------



## VRS

night time



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## VRS

scbd area



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## VRS

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## VRS

sudirman area...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## VRS

anyway grand indonesia



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## VRS

another view...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## VRS

semanggi area



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## kevo123

*Jakarta* by Acen



AceN said:


> >>>> from last page
> 
> *Mega Kuningan Skyline @ Night*
> 
> 
> Mega Kuningan Skyline @ Night by acencen, on Flickr
> 
> *Satrio Shopping Belt*
> 
> 
> Satrio Shopping Belt by acencen, on Flickr
> 
> *Lights Will Guide You Home
> *
> 
> Lights Will Guide You Home by acencen, on Flickr
> 
> *Blitzy City
> *
> 
> Blitzy City by acencen, on Flickr
> 
> *Bustling Jakarta
> *
> 
> Bustling Jakarta by acencen, on Flickr
> 
> *City that never sleeps
> *
> 
> City that never sleeps by acencen, on Flickr





AceN said:


> 360° Photosphere View of JLNT Satrio - Casablanca
> 
> open the link below *in Desktop / Laptop* to get the full Google Street View style


----------



## VRS

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Dancer

I love that first shot! Looks like an amazing city! 



oweeyman said:


> NOT MY PHOTOS


----------



## kevo123

Dancer said:


> I love that first shot! Looks like an amazing city!


it is my friend  just too much traffic


----------



## forumku.com

VRS said:


>


^^

Ijin pake gambarnya oom buat banner header di forumku.com mudah2an diperbolehkan


----------



## Dito Roso

Dancer said:


> I love that first shot! Looks like an amazing city!


Good pictures indeed, but those are very old pictures of Jakarta (2004 / 2005)..


----------



## VRS

thamrin area



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## VRS

komdak shelter area...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## VRS

another view..



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## VRS

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## VRS

kebon sirih area..



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

mega kuningan area...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

satrio area...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## VRS

semanggi area...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

scbd area...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## VRS

shelter area..



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## VRS

epicentrum area...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

sudirman area...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## VRS

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## VRS

inside bus



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## kevo123

*Jakarta*









source









source









source









source









source









source









source









source









source









source


----------



## VRS

Christmas atmosphere at central park



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## VRS

another view...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## VRS

another night time



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## VRS

central jakarta



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## VRS

night time


----------



## VRS

another view


----------



## MyGeorge

lovely metropolis....quite a progressive one.


----------



## The Karma

castle_92 said:


> *Jakarta Old Town*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from http://angin-pagi.blogspot.com/2009/10/autis-hunting-at-wisata-malam-kota-tua.html


 Very Fantastic taken pict....but conditions in the old city is now being restoration to make it look more orderly.


----------



## 519992

The Karma said:


> Very Fantastic taken pict....but conditions in the old city is now being restoration to make it look more orderly.


What these pictures don't show is the massive scale of poverty & inequality in Jakarta.


----------



## The Karma

adejola99 said:


> What these pictures don't show is the massive scale of poverty & inequality in Jakarta.


We are on SSC forum..talk about massive property building development, landscaping. ..not talking about gini ratio, peoples walfare growth domestic product, etc...


----------



## VRS




----------



## VRS

plaza EX...


----------



## VRS

sudirman area


----------



## alexander2000

nice shots and great development.....


----------



## Nightsky

Interesting city!


----------



## VRS

anyway Grand Indo


----------



## VRS

another view


----------



## VRS




----------



## danmartin1985

wow, the city is so massive and vibrant as well
and I totally impressed with your photos specially those night shots.


----------



## Limak11

Yees, Jakarta is awesome and heavily big. Nice photos anyway!


----------



## renshapratama

Jakarta have so many malls, and city with that have the most malls in the world if i didn't wrong


----------



## VRS

chapter 3 =======

20160709_171739 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160709_171758 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160709_201858 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160709_202012 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 4 ======

20160709_202151 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160709_202155 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160709_211503 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160709_211818 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 5 =========

20160709_211841 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160709_211846 by faris faris, on Flickr
20160709_212020 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160709_212109 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 6 ========

20160709_212202 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160709_212209 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160709_212241 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160709_212546 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 7 =======

20160709_212748 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160709_213956 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160709_214236 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160709_214644 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 8 =========

20160709_214719 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160709_214938 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160709_215210 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160709_215758 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 9 ========

20160709_222141 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160709_222213 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160709_223548 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160709_230646 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## VRS

chapter 10 ========

20160709_215028 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160709_202245 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160709_232248 by faris faris, on Flickr

20160709_232010 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## falp6

It looks nice Jakarta.


----------



## Dito Roso

Jack Fruit said:


> *Blok.M City Bus Terminal*, Kebayoran Baru, South Jakarta.
> 
> 
> 
> 20160704_172251 by MYW_2507, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Blok.M City Bus Terminal, South Jakarta (20160704_172344) by MYW_2507, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 20160703_164204 by MYW_2507, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Blok.M Bus Terminal, South Jakarta. (20160703_164146) by MYW_2507, on Flickr
> All photos are credited to *Dito Roso*
> 
> *The bus terminal was built in 1993, It is integrated with two floors of shopping mall which is right under the terminal emplacements;
> and the Blok.M Mall is also integrated with Blok.M Square shopping center.*


^^
haha.. You have preceded posting pictures of my work that I have just uploaded to flickr. No problem, because I was deliberately uploaded pictures for the purpose of sharing informations, as long as not eliminate the credit of those photos, it's ok..


----------



## Dito Roso

Jkt?


PoetraDaerah said:


> jakarta by yvdhy


----------



## Dito Roso

*JAKARTA*


Sdrmn0 by MYW_2507, on Flickr


the TOWER @ GatSu, 2016 by MYW_2507, on Flickr


dessyguyanto crop by MYW_2507, on Flickr


PANORAMA Skyline 2016 by MYW_2507, on Flickr


----------



## Dito Roso

by Anugrah84


----------



## El_Greco

I'm looking and it looks damn good!


----------



## Dito Roso

El_Greco said:


> I'm looking and it looks damn good!


Thank you Greco.. Wish you "Enjoy Jakarta"
Please come to visit Jakarta, you will find many surprises and many things that no other cities can offer... welcome to Jakarta !:cheers:


----------



## Dito Roso

Alfresco Dining in Balinese Traditional Style at a Restaurant in South Jakarta.


Alfresco Dining @ (1) by MYW_2507, on Flickr


Alfresco Dining @ (7) by MYW_2507, on Flickr


Alfresco Dining @ (3) by MYW_2507, on Flickr


Alfresco Dining @ (5) by MYW_2507, on Flickr


Alfresco Dining @ (6) by MYW_2507, on Flickr


----------



## Dito Roso

*DIPONEGORO* Statue at Monas Park, Jakarta.


MONAS 2016-06-08 12.07.34 by MYW_2507, on Flickr


indonesia-jakarta-23 by MYW_2507, on Flickr​


----------



## Dito Roso

*JAKARTA*



Vhisesa said:


> by Mario Wibowo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Mario Wibowo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Mario Wibowo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Mario Wibowo


----------



## Dito Roso

*The BIG DURIAN*



Dito Roso said:


> *Megacity Jakarta*
> 
> scroll >>>
> 
> 360 PANORAMA JKT 06 by MYW_2507, on Flickr
> 
> 
> scroll >>>
> 
> 360 PANORAMA JKT 05 crop by MYW_2507, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 360 PANORAMA JKT 06 (1)a by MYW_2507, on Flickr


----------



## Dito Roso

i love this cool photos by Mata Mayke :


another blue by MYW_2507, on Flickr


000000 blue by MYW_2507, on Flickr​


----------

